# New Member / Houston Area



## Tesj (11 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome, I live up near The Woodlands. What skiff are you getting?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Angleton. Hope to have my skiff done by end of April.


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Welcome aboard! I am in the Meyerland area. No skiff yet, but would be happy to pole someone around all day in exchange for a few shots at some fish, LOL.


----------



## SevereClear (12 mo ago)

TX_Brad said:


> Welcome, I live up near The Woodlands. What skiff are you getting?


Think we may have texted back and forth a bit thanks to a different forum (if so hope you are still doing well), but ended up with a Sabine Versatile side console.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

SevereClear said:


> Think we may have texted back and forth a bit thanks to a different forum (if so hope you are still doing well), but ended up with a Sabine Versatile side console.


AH, now the dots are connected. Solid choice


----------



## pwhite09 (Jan 19, 2021)

Also in the Houston area and run a tiller versatile. You're gonna love it!


----------



## EDresser (Jul 2, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Welcome
Lake Jackson here. Fish out Bastrop and EMatty my Sabine Micro.


----------



## SevereClear (12 mo ago)

Took delivery of the Sabine!


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

SevereClear said:


> Took delivery of the Sabine!


That thing is FINE!! Love the side console!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

You'll love the backrest. I never thought I would, but it's probably the one thing I cannot live without. Sweet Skiff


----------



## SevereClear (12 mo ago)

TX_Brad said:


> You'll love the backrest. I never thought I would, but it's probably the one thing I cannot live without. Sweet Skiff


Thanks! Completely agree. Tested a few with and without and it’s a must have for me too.


----------

